# (已解決) Chromium無法閱讀中文字及 fcitx 無法在瀏覽器以外的地方使用

## YTW

Chromium無法閱讀 部份中文字

我裝了kde plasma後 唯一有可能顯示中文字的軟體只有chrome和chromium。

但是部份幾個字變成白色的方框 顯示不出來？

有人知道為什麼嗎？（已解決）

另外還有一個問題 fcitx無法偵測到編輯器或其他可以打字的地方

它只允許在瀏覽器內打中文。

換言之，我在其他編輯器只能打英文（但這並不是fcitx所支援出來的，因為鍵盤的地方顯示 'no input window'）

（已解決）

----------

